

15 sites that went kaput in 2009 (images) - joubert
http://news.cnet.com/2300-27076_3-10002066-1.html?tag=mncol

======
asnyder
Not all these sites went "kaput". Grand Central for instance was bought by
Google and is the basis of their Voice service.

